# Cobia bucktails



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Does color matter when selecting a buck tail for sight casting for cobia. What is the best all around color??


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

Orange with a white 6inch curl tail grub.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

FCPRO said:


> Orange with a white 6inch curl tail grub.


Most Cobia jigs do not resemble anything alive. 

Not sure if they work or not. Seen all kinds of Pink and Orange and Floro Green being tied up and in a few pictures

Only Cobia on jigs I have caught were on all white bucktails.

Drumdum who has probably caught more Cobia on Jigs than this entire Pier and Surf board members combined will probably come up with a Red and White Ma Hat.

My theory is to chuck a live spot at them or a live soft crab or a live fatback. It takes extra work to keep the bait alive. 

I would book Drumdum on a Charter first week of May in 2015 and what he has rigged up is the "RIGHT" color


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Starboard said:


> Does color matter when selecting a buck tail for sight casting for cobia. What is the best all around color??


 At times it matters,dark colors on cloudy days,lighter or fluorescent colors when sun is out bright... Those are what I go by,to each his own though,cobias have a mind of their own.. You can cast at them and they don't even seem to see it,or you can cast and they go apechit.. It depends on their mood as much as color...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

To go back and say ONE COLOR,have caught most of my fish on a red tipped,white arrowhead jig...


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> At times it matters,dark colors on cloudy days,lighter or fluorescent colors when sun is out bright... Those are what I go by,to each his own though,cobias have a mind of their own.. You can cast at them and they don't even seem to see it,or you can cast and they go apechit.. It depends on their mood as much as color...


Never tried for cobia, they sound like rainbow trout on steroids.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Never tried for cobia, they sound like rainbow trout on steroids.



Amen on Kenny being a Cobia Slayer.....
Can not even put Rainbow Trout and Cobia in the same sentence....Have witnessed 96 pound Cobia from the beach.....87 Pounders from the boat... No steel head or trout come even close. Hottest Color I have seen is the Chartreuse and Fire Orange arrow head or squid head .. Tipped with berkley gulp eels.. Savage Gear makes a phenomenal lure in eel format..... http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/2aa1b369#/2aa1b369/48

JAM


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Seems to be whichever rod has the smallest reel/line.

White, chart, pink and orange seem to the be colors


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NTKG said:


> Seems to be whichever rod has the smallest reel/line.
> 
> White, chart, pink and orange seem to the be colors


 Smallest jig can come into play as well,oh you already know....


----------

